# QUESTION: FOR THOSE LOWRIDING OUTSIDE OF CALIFORNIA



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

my question is to those of us who build cars / lowride outside of the what most people might call "mecca of lowriding"
Do you feel that a lot of people from Cali dont recognize or allow themselves to give props to the guy building a bad ass ride because the guy aint from Cali but he is from BFE kentucky or some far off location. I say this because I see it. I read here where people think only good chrome or shops or parts have to come from California or its half ass quality. 
I also seen it in somebodys post on here, a dude who felt that a car built in cali is worth more than the exact same comparable one built in lets say the midwest for example. lol. 
I would like to hear from those outside of Cali who feel no matter how much you put in work, you never get your credit because of where you are from. fuck it, lets hear from both sides.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

oh and I am from southern california but since i dont live there anymore, I see it.


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

8 Cents


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

The way I see it theres just as much nice shit built in other states as cali same as junk shit. Just bc is from cali that dont mean its done right I have heard pleanty of horror stories on cali built cars as far as chrome shops go yea they do good work but hands down the best 2 chrome shops in the us arent in cali.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Oh yea and whoever said a cali built car is worth more money needs to stop tweaking bc thats a big line of bull shit


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

CadillacTom said:


> 8 Cents


nuff said as well as his Cloud 9 which resides in L.A. now. that says a lot. Guys like Salters making people wake the fuck up.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

There's crappy cars in every state.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

I see it all the time. I have worked on a lot of cars that came from cali and had to redo stuff to what I think is right. Everyone has a different idea of what's built right. I think the main differance is that there are a lot more people building on the west coast so it is seen a lot more out there. I hardly ever see a lowrider rolling out here that I don't know. There are less cars to compare so you have a higher rate of crap cars. There are nice cars being built coast to coast. That's for sure.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

tru2thagame said:


> There's crappy cars in every state.


 well its not so much about crappy cars but rather guys who are doing big things outside of california not getting the recognition they deserve because of where they come from.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Skim said:


> well its not so much about crappy cars but rather guys who are doing big things outside of california not getting the recognition they deserve because of where they come from.


 I think its more the younger guys that have the problem giving recognition. The older guys know what's built nice and are more likely to give respect.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

yetti said:


> I think its more the younger guys that have the problem giving recognition. The older guys know what's built nice and are more likely to give respect.


 pretty much true yetti. has Lowrider of the year' ever left Ca? im not sure what Certified Gangster did in its prime, i dont remember but i know Larges car did big thangs but partly built in Ca.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Skim said:


> pretty much true yetti. has Lowrider of the year' ever left Ca? im not sure what Certified Gangster did in its prime, i dont remember but i know Larges car did big thangs but partly built in Ca.


 Not that I can remember. Certified Gangster was badass for sure but I don't know how much was done in Flordia or Cali. I think its harder to find people that are capable of building to that level outside of Cali and its more expensive also. I think that's why most cars on that level are from Cali.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Keep in mind that cars that are Lowrider of the Year contenders are on a whole other level than most the cars being built. Even the ones with painted bellys and chromed out.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i know its harder to build a car outside of calif. the resources and shops are really limited where you have an abundance of shops and more options on where and what to get on the west coast.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

yetti said:


> Not that I can remember. Certified Gangster was badass for sure but I don't know how much was done in Flordia or Cali. I think its harder to find people that are capable of building to that level outside of Cali and its more expensive also. I think that's why most cars on that level are from Cali.


^there it is


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Skim said:


> i know its harder to build a car outside of calif. the resources and shops are really limited where you have an abundance of shops and more options on where and what to get on the west coast.


 Also Lowriding is way more accepted. In Cali than in the Midwest or East coast. A lot of the shops that build hotrods could build to that level but they won't cause they don't repect lowriders.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

yetti said:


> Keep in mind that cars that are Lowrider of the Year contenders are on a whole other level than most the cars being built. Even the ones with painted bellys and chromed out.


This is not diamond plate


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

big C said:


> This is not diamond plate


Diamond plate doesn't belong on any lowrider. LoL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

there are idiots in every state.


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

BOTTOM LINE IS CALI STARTED THIS SHIT AND MOST OF THE EXPERTS ON LOWRIDING IS HERE IN SO. CAL. WHEN IT COMES TO PAINT, HYDRO'S, INTERIOR, ETC. NOBODY CAN FUCK WITH CALI. NOBODY. ONE THING I MUST SAY IS THE WEATHER HAS ALLOT TO DO WITH IT. THESE ****** IN CALI. ARENT BUILDING BAD ASS RIDES IN THE FUCKING SNOW OR TORNADO ALLEY OR SOME FUCKING PLACE WHERE THE WATER IS AS HIGH AS YOUR HOUSE. :biggrin: I WILL NEVER LEAVE CALI. WE WEAR SHORTS ON X-MAS. :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

six 2 said:


> BOTTOM LINE IS CALI STARTED THIS SHIT AND MOST OF THE EXPERTS ON LOWRIDING IS HERE IN SO. CAL. WHEN IT COMES TO PAINT, HYDRO'S, INTERIOR, ETC. NOBODY CAN FUCK WITH CALI. NOBODY. ONE THING I MUST SAY IS THE WEATHER HAS ALLOT TO DO WITH IT. THESE ****** IN CALI. ARENT BUILDING BAD ASS RIDES IN THE FUCKING SNOW OR TORNADO ALLEY OR SOME FUCKING PLACE WHERE THE WATER IS AS HIGH AS YOUR HOUSE. :biggrin: I WILL NEVER LEAVE CALI. WE WEAR SHORTS ON X-MAS. :thumbsup:


and rent and have 50yr mortgages on 900 sqft houses lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

six 2 said:


> BOTTOM LINE IS CALI STARTED THIS SHIT AND MOST OF THE EXPERTS ON LOWRIDING IS HERE IN SO. CAL. WHEN IT COMES TO PAINT, HYDRO'S, INTERIOR, ETC. NOBODY CAN FUCK WITH CALI. NOBODY. ONE THING I MUST SAY IS THE WEATHER HAS ALLOT TO DO WITH IT. THESE ****** IN CALI. ARENT BUILDING BAD ASS RIDES IN THE FUCKING SNOW OR TORNADO ALLEY OR SOME FUCKING PLACE WHERE THE WATER IS AS HIGH AS YOUR HOUSE. :biggrin: I WILL NEVER LEAVE CALI. WE WEAR SHORTS ON X-MAS. :thumbsup:


that being said, how do you feel about japan???


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

yetti said:


> Also Lowriding is way more accepted. In Cali than in the Midwest or East coast. A lot of the shops that build hotrods could build to that level but they won't cause they don't repect lowriders.


 True, there is a lot of hate and racism going on here in Chicago. but when I lived in Cali I really stepped up my game. maybe because everything i needed was a small drive away, I know after building a few cars in my day it seemed like every part I ordered was shipped out of my moms hometown in Cali. One great experience for me was going to some cruise nights in Cali and actually seeing lowriders that came out in magizine centerfolds, that blew my mind lol It felt like someone famous just walked passed me.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

six 2 said:


> BOTTOM LINE IS CALI STARTED THIS SHIT AND MOST OF THE EXPERTS ON LOWRIDING IS HERE IN SO. CAL. WHEN IT COMES TO PAINT, HYDRO'S, INTERIOR, ETC. NOBODY CAN FUCK WITH CALI. NOBODY. ONE THING I MUST SAY IS THE WEATHER HAS ALLOT TO DO WITH IT. THESE ****** IN CALI. ARENT BUILDING BAD ASS RIDES IN THE FUCKING SNOW OR TORNADO ALLEY OR SOME FUCKING PLACE WHERE THE WATER IS AS HIGH AS YOUR HOUSE. :biggrin: I WILL NEVER LEAVE CALI. WE WEAR SHORTS ON X-MAS. :thumbsup:


 Cool story bro :uh:I wear shorts on christmas and I dont live in cali and the weather dont have shit to do with how you build a ride


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

opcorn:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS said:


> True, there is a lot of hate and racism going on here in Chicago. but when I lived in Cali I really stepped up my game. maybe because everything i needed was a small drive away, I know after building a few cars in my day it seemed like every part I ordered was shipped out of my moms hometown in Cali. One great experience for me was going to some cruise nights in Cali and actually seeing lowriders that came out in magizine centerfolds, that blew my mind lol It felt like someone famous just walked passed me.


 It is a lot harder and more expensive outside of cali but the cost of living is a lot cheaper so I guess it levels it self out. Lol


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

lone star said:


> that being said, how do you feel about japan???


HEY HOMIE YOU ALREADY KNOW THE ANSWER TO THAT QUESTION. MOST THOSE GUY'S IN JAPAN BUY THEIR CARS FROM THE U.S. ALREADY BUILT. EXAMPLE: SANTANA, GANSTERS PARADISE, JUST TO NAME A FEW. THEY MAY HAVE A COUPLE OF PLACES THAT GET DOWN, BUT THEY BUY MOST OF THEIR SHIT FROM HERE HOMIE AND THATS TRUE SPIT. WE GOT MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FOR THE HOMIES IN JAPAN. :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

paint is paint. u can get a wet candy sprayed down here for 2500 to 3000
steel is steel , setups come from the same place all u gotta do is shipping.
u want chinas u can go to several shops in LA, u want daytons guess where they come from.....ohio.
u can get full chrome under in texas for 1500 just like u can in california.


so where does location fit in????

theres talent all over the country. badass paints and shops burn people left and right from california to the atlantic ocean. so miss me with that bs. cali is the LAST place i would want to live.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

six 2 said:


> HEY HOMIE YOU ALREADY KNOW THE ANSWER TO THAT QUESTION. MOST THOSE GUY'S IN JAPAN BUY THEIR CARS FROM THE U.S. ALREADY BUILT. EXAMPLE: SANTANA, GANSTERS PARADISE, JUST TO NAME A FEW. THEY MAY HAVE A COUPLE OF PLACES THAT GET DOWN. BUT THEY BUY MOST OF THEIR SHIT FROM HERE HOMIE AND THATS TRUE SPIT. WE GOT MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FOR THE HOMIES IN JAPAN. :thumbsup:


85 to 90% of japan lowriders are now being built or rebuilt in japan. i say rebuilt because they are rebuilding a lot of those same cars they bought from here back in the day. they have taken what we done and pushed it forward.


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

big C said:


> Cool story bro :uh:I wear shorts on christmas and I dont live in cali and the weather dont have shit to do with how you build a ride


TRUE, WHAT I'M SAYING IS WHO THE FUCK IS GOING TO LAY IN THE SNOW @ 20 DEG BELOW ZERO. YOU CAN'T PAINT IF YOUR FUCKIN BALLS ARE FROZEN. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Skim said:


> 85 to 90% of japan lowriders are now being built or rebuilt in japan. i say rebuilt because they are rebuilding a lot of those same cars they bought from here back in the day. they have taken what we done and pushed it forward.


very true, and they arent shipping them back to get redone lol.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

six 2 said:


> TRUE, WHAT I'M SAYING IS WHO THE FUCK IS GOING TO LAY IN THE SNOW @ 20 DEG BELOW ZERO. YOU CAN'T PAINT IF YOUR FUCKIN BALLS ARE FROZEN. :biggrin:


:roflmao: ::roflmao:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

lone star said:


> paint is paint. u can get a wet candy sprayed down here for 2500 to 3000
> steel is steel , setups come from the same place all u gotta do is shipping.
> u want chinas u can go to several shops in LA, u want daytons guess where they come from.....ohio.
> u can get full chrome under in texas for 1500 just like u can in california.
> ...


OH SHIT, FULL UNDIES FOR $1500 IN TEXAS? FUCK I AM LEAVING CALI. :roflmao:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

GOOD TOPIC SKIM. NICE FUCKIN WIT ALL YOU CATS. LETS NOT GET IN TO THE BIGGIE SMALLS AND TUPAC SHIT. GOT MUCH LOVE FOR TEXAS. GOT ALLOT OF "M" FAMILY THERE.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Skim said:


> 85 to 90% of japan lowriders are now being built or rebuilt in japan. i say rebuilt because they are rebuilding a lot of those same cars they bought from here back in the day. they have taken what we done and pushed it forward.


 Everyone is pushing it forward which is good and bad. It puts the quality higher but it also makes it harder for the people just starting out to stick with it cause its hard to reach that level.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

six 2 said:


> GOOD TOPIC SKIM. NICE FUCKIN WIT ALL YOU CATS. LETS NOT GET IN TO THE BIGGIE SMALLS AND TUPAC SHIT. GOT MUCH LOVE FOR TEXAS. GOT ALLOT OF "M" FAMILY THERE.


lol, ***** said tupac and biggie. its a good sunday convo. it just seems like unless you are from cali, you dont get taken seriously in this lowriding game. too many fake ass suge knight ****** lol


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

Skim said:


> lol, ***** said tupac and biggie. its a good sunday convo. it just seems like unless you are from cali, you dont get taken seriously in this lowriding game. too many fake ass suge knight ****** lol


LOL. NAH, THEY GOT HOMIES DOING SOME NICE SHIT AROUND THE WORLD. THATS WHAT MAKE THIS LOWRIDING SHIT COOL JUST WHEN YOU THINK YOU SEEN IT ALL SOMEONE ALWAYS BUST SOME SHIT OUT IN NEBRASKA. :rofl:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

six 2 said:


> TRUE, WHAT I'M SAYING IS WHO THE FUCK IS GOING TO LAY IN THE SNOW @ 20 DEG BELOW ZERO. YOU CAN'T PAINT IF YOUR FUCKIN BALLS ARE FROZEN. :biggrin:


 Lmao thats a good one


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

I feel what you saying Skim..... I fill like this, if everywhere outside of Cali may not be known for building as many TOP SHOW CARS and MAG WORTHY CARS, but we damn sholl known for building a bad ass street car! And WE BUILD CARS IN ANY KIND OF WEATHER..... It would be nice to have the luxury of Nice weather 365 days of the year damn near but we gotta make due with what we got. We make it happen. MUCH PROPS TO CALI FOR PAVING THE WAY TO THIS LIFESTYLE THAT WE ALL LOVE, but we doing our muhfuccin thang out here. Repsect is due were respect is giving.. and all my big homies out west give us props so I'm giving it back.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

lone star said:


> paint is paint. u can get a wet candy sprayed down here for 2500 to 3000
> steel is steel , setups come from the same place all u gotta do is shipping.
> u want chinas u can go to several shops in LA, u want daytons guess where they come from.....ohio.
> u can get full chrome under in texas for 1500 just like u can in california.
> ...





six 2 said:


> OH SHIT, FULL UNDIES FOR $1500 IN TEXAS? FUCK I AM LEAVING CALI. :roflmao:




mayne...kenny you know what kind of full chrome undies you get here for $1500:ugh:

and if you want real quality, you know who you gotta go to and what you gotta pay:boink:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

This is a very good topic we were just talking bout this. Cars let's say full show cars pretty much have all the same things I mean the top cars so what makes one better than the other is it the hype of the car. All got nice setup paint engraved what makes another what I'f even the quality is the same what if the same people worked on bothcars no with that said say you build a car the same and wasn't in a big club and from a small town from Utah could you really have a chance to win lowrider of the year even if Cali people worked on it 
Is it the builders the club the craftmanship or location or is it preference cause all full show cars have the same things


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Rivis~N~Lacs said:


> mayne...kenny you know what kind of full chrome undies you get here for $1500:ugh:
> 
> and if you want real quality, you know who you gotta go to and what you gotta pay:boink:


talkin street driven chrome. not plastic bubble car chrome


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Well I know top notch riders are built all around but there is a byass IMO cuz most of the lowriding is in California.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

six 2 said:


> LOL. NAH, THEY GOT HOMIES DOING SOME NICE SHIT AROUND THE WORLD. THATS WHAT MAKE THIS LOWRIDING SHIT COOL JUST WHEN YOU THINK YOU SEEN IT ALL SOMEONE ALWAYS BUST SOME SHIT OUT IN NEBRASKA. :rofl:


hell theres a cat building a hopper over in Austria, then you got the Austraila homies doin they thang and the guys from the Netherlands be goin in too


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Good ass topic skim


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Everyones style is different, cali cars have a different flavor than mid west or east coast.. it just depends what u like.. there can be a certain paint job or hydraulic setup that someone in the midwest or east coast are like "wtf is that?" And vice versa.. but in all reality theres a lot of sick ass rides that come from the midwest and east, even where im from in the RGV south texas.. but i know to me it doesnt matter where your from, i live in cali, but its not about midwest or east coast, its about the time, hardwork, and dedication one puts into there car... Mind you yea, i trip out on some cars from all over, but its there decision how they want there cars.. as long as they honor what they built, its all good.


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

I SEEN SOME FLORECENT COLOR PAINT ON CARS. NOT COOL. :thumbsdown::biggrin:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

six 2 said:


> I SEEN SOME FLORECENT COLOR PAINT ON CARS. NOT COOL. :thumbsdown::biggrin:


 That's disgusting.


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

rIdaho said:


> That's disgusting.


:biggrin:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

In my opinion, I think Cali tends 2 be the trendsetter, but other than that, time/work in a ride is gonna reflect the outcome, and time/work is the same anywhere. An untouched project obviously matters; a rust-free Arizona vs. a Florida rust-bucket. I am from Cali and I must admit that I do enjoy summers here but unfortunately wet sanding your car in the fuckin' winter sucks, which is one of the reasons I plan on movin' back in the next year. Too many busted knuckles I cant even feel. Always racing the weather and I never win. Shitty weather 2day, so this topic hit my emotions as I type this.


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

rIdaho said:


> In my opinion, I think Cali tends 2 be the trendsetter, but other than that, time/work in a ride is gonna reflect the outcome, and time/work is the same anywhere. An untouched project obviously matters; a rust-free Arizona vs. a Florida rust-bucket. I am from Cali and I must admit that I do enjoy summers here but unfortunately wet sanding your car in the fuckin' winter sucks, which is one of the reasons I plan on movin' back in the next year. Too many busted knuckles I cant even feel. Always racing the weather and I never win. Shitty weather 2day, so this topic hit my emotions as I type this.


SEE, AND WHO SAY'S THAT WEATHER DOESN'T PLAY A ROLL. WE WEAR SHORTS FOR X-MAS.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

ONE OF THE BEST CHROME PLATERS IN THE COUNTRY IS IN TN. DAYTONS ARE MADE IN OH. THE BEST ENGINE PARTS COME FROM AK. WEATHERSTRIPPING COMES FROM THE SOUTHEAST AND MIDWEST. IT DON'T HAVE SHIT TO DO WITH THE STATE YOU LIVE IN, IT HAS TO DO WITH YOUR STATE OF MIND.


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

yetti said:


> Also Lowriding is way more accepted. In Cali than in the Midwest or East coast. A lot of the shops that build hotrods could build to that level but they won't cause they don't repect lowriders.


x2 have a homie here from indiana has built some sick rods and mini trucks that are hands down the sickest i ever seen but really hate lowriders i told him if u put the talent in a low low like u do a hot rod or mini he would make a big name for him self ...but like always he said naw man fuck that...


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

woeone23 said:


> x2 have a homie here from indiana has built some sick rods and mini trucks that are hands down the sickest i ever seen but really hate lowriders i told him if u put the talent in a low low like u do a hot rod or mini he would make a big name for him self ...but like always he said naw man fuck that...


Lol I got homies who are DIE HARD mini truckers that refuse to use switch boxes or switch extensions because theyre gawdy and for lowriders


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Skim said:


> 85 to 90% of japan lowriders are now being built or rebuilt in japan. i say rebuilt because they are rebuilding a lot of those same cars they bought from here back in the day. they have taken what we done and pushed it forward.


x2, while most people do frame wraps theyre wrapping the inside of the body too


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Lol I got homies who are DIE HARD mini truckers that refuse to use *switch boxes or switch extensions because theyre gawdy and for lowriders*


that shit is pretty lame


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Lol I got homies who are DIE HARD mini truckers that refuse to use switch boxes or switch extensions because theyre gawdy and for lowriders


 I HATE SWITCH BOXES AND EXTENSIONS. BUT I'M 110% LOWRIDER. MOST LOWRIDERS I KNOW FEEL THE SAME WAY.


----------



## BarneyRubble (Sep 19, 2011)

Jack Bauer said:


> ONE OF THE BEST CHROME PLATERS IN THE COUNTRY IS IN TN. DAYTONS ARE MADE IN OH. THE BEST ENGINE PARTS COME FROM AK. WEATHERSTRIPPING COMES FROM THE SOUTHEAST AND MIDWEST. IT DON'T HAVE SHIT TO DO WITH THE STATE YOU LIVE IN, IT HAS TO DO WITH YOUR STATE OF MIND.


 AKA white people make the best shit


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

BarneyRubble said:


> AKA white people make the best shit


loll


----------



## BarneyRubble (Sep 19, 2011)

lone star said:


> loll


 Was I wrong?:dunno:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

rIdaho said:


> In my opinion, I think Cali tends 2 be the trendsetter, but other than that, time/work in a ride is gonna reflect the outcome, and time/work is the same anywhere. An untouched project obviously matters; a rust-free Arizona vs. a Florida rust-bucket. I am from Cali and I must admit that I do enjoy summers here but unfortunately wet sanding your car in the fuckin' winter sucks, which is one of the reasons I plan on movin' back in the next year. Too many busted knuckles I cant even feel. Always racing the weather and I never win. Shitty weather 2day, so this topic hit my emotions as I type this.


Trendsetters in Cali?
Are you serious?
Seeing what Japan has been doing the past few years blows the mind.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

lowdeville said:


> Trendsetters in Cali?
> Are you serious?
> Seeing what Japan has been doing the past few years blows the mind.


Hardlines-Japan
made Pescos and Starwires cool again-Japan


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Did not read all the posts, but I lived in nor cal for awhile. The big difference I've seen is numbers. We got die hard lowriders up in the North West, one making the cover of the may issue of LRM. But the community up here is much smaller so there are fewer shows. Plus I think weather plays a big part of it as well as it only gives us maybe 3 months of good weather. Plus with as much as it rains if your in western washington its harder to paint cars in the back yard or leave your shitting just sitting out. Fuck area codes, respect where it started from and how far it has grown imo


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

One of the worst builders is Irving Customs in Tx. The shop is dirty and unsafe for children.

For reals.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Skim said:


> i know its harder to build a car outside of calif. the resources and shops are really limited where you have an abundance of shops and more options on where and what to get on the west coast.


this^^^. and the limited amount of shows to attend outside of cali.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

six 2 said:


> BOTTOM LINE IS CALI STARTED THIS SHIT AND MOST OF THE EXPERTS ON LOWRIDING IS HERE IN SO. CAL. WHEN IT COMES TO PAINT, HYDRO'S, INTERIOR, ETC. NOBODY CAN FUCK WITH CALI. NOBODY. ONE THING I MUST SAY IS THE WEATHER HAS ALLOT TO DO WITH IT. THESE ****** IN CALI. ARENT BUILDING BAD ASS RIDES IN THE FUCKING SNOW OR TORNADO ALLEY OR SOME FUCKING PLACE WHERE THE WATER IS AS HIGH AS YOUR HOUSE. :biggrin: I WILL NEVER LEAVE CALI. WE WEAR SHORTS ON X-MAS. :thumbsup:


:rofl:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

So what I'm hearing is a lot about lack of recognition, accolades and what not. Well there are a lot of nice cars built around the world, I think Cali just has more of them, with that being said. What the hell does that have to do with being a lowriders. I built my car for me and if no one see's it or I don't get no accolades I don't G/F.. I get in my car and go for a ride and to relax. The feeling I get when I start my car and tune my radio to my music is what lowriding is about is to me. I don't need respect or accolades of others to make me know what's in my heart...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Jack Bauer said:


> ONE OF THE BEST CHROME PLATERS IN THE COUNTRY IS IN TN. DAYTONS ARE MADE IN OH. THE BEST ENGINE PARTS COME FROM AK. WEATHERSTRIPPING COMES FROM THE SOUTHEAST AND MIDWEST. IT DON'T HAVE SHIT TO DO WITH THE STATE YOU LIVE IN, IT HAS TO DO WITH YOUR STATE OF MIND.


Well said..


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Jack Bauer said:


> ONE OF THE BEST CHROME PLATERS IN THE COUNTRY IS IN TN. DAYTONS ARE MADE IN OH. THE BEST ENGINE PARTS COME FROM AK. WEATHERSTRIPPING COMES FROM THE SOUTHEAST AND MIDWEST. IT DON'T HAVE SHIT TO DO WITH THE STATE YOU LIVE IN, *IT ALL HAS TO DO WITH YOUR FOOD CHOICES AND NUTRITION*


tHOSE WHO KNOW


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

EBAY said:


> tHOSE WHO KNOW


:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Salters gets his Chrome done in cali and cloud 9 interior was done in cali with that said I hive props to cars and builders not where they are from


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

lone star said:


> paint is paint. u can get a wet candy sprayed down here for 2500 to 3000
> steel is steel , setups come from the same place all u gotta do is shipping.
> u want chinas u can go to several shops in LA, u want daytons guess where they come from.....ohio.
> u can get full chrome under in texas for 1500 just like u can in california.
> ...


real talk  I think its about time foo's get off the West Coast's nuts :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I have more respect for builders and car owners that have to put up with alot of shit just to build a car ...for example.............. Dude in Austrailia has bought about 200.00 bucks in Fleetwood body parts from me. Hes paying 600 just to have them shipped to him...... 

To me thats a lowrider. He doesnt have a chromer nor a well known painter in his back yard but hes doing what he can with what he has.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

six 2 said:


> SEE, AND WHO SAY'S THAT WEATHER DOESN'T PLAY A ROLL. WE WEAR SHORTS FOR X-MAS.


 we wear shorts and flip floppy's here in florida. and everybody knows the FL humidity and sun is alot worse than your dry ass heat on the West :around:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Sounds to me like all of u that are not from California are tired of being the unloved red headed step child in lowriding and are starting to light weight hate... :dunno:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

I'll give it a minute for the hateful replies...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

tru2thagame said:


> Sounds to me like all of u that are not from California are tired of being the unloved red headed step child in lowriding and are starting to light weight hate... :dunno:


 no sir :no: Cali has got bad ass rides as with everywhere else. I think some people feel like everyone should bow to the west...... thats why I said what I said. No hating here


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> no sir :no: Cali has got bad ass rides as with everywhere else. I think some people feel like everyone should bow to the west...... thats why I said what I said. No hating here


 Co sign we dont hate we give props n keep it movin, smh these new sensitive riders thinks that everyone who doesnt agree w them of jock them is a hater.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Co sign we dont hate we give props n keep it movin, smh these new sensitive riders thinks that everyone who doesnt agree w them of jock them is a hater.




:thumbsup: having an opinion does not make anyone a hater


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Sensitive . Nope.to me it sounded like Everything most were saying was just to try and justify and help themselves feel right... But in all actuality it shouldn't matter who is building what and where or how. The only time it matters is when someone pulls up to my front end. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Co sign we dont hate we give props n keep it movin, smh these new sensitive riders thinks that everyone who doesnt agree w them of jock them is a hater.


:werd:


ONE8SEVEN said:


> :thumbsup: having an opinion does not make anyone a hater


:werd:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Skim said:


> my question is to those of us who build cars / lowride outside of the what most people might call "mecca of lowriding"
> Do you feel that a lot of people from Cali dont recognize or allow themselves to give props to the guy building a bad ass ride because the guy aint from Cali but he is from BFE kentucky or some far off location. I say this because I see it. I read here where people think only good chrome or shops or parts have to come from California or its half ass quality.
> I also seen it in somebodys post on here, a dude who felt that a car built in cali is worth more than the exact same comparable one built in lets say the midwest for example. lol.
> I would like to hear from those outside of Cali who feel no matter how much you put in work, you never get your credit because of where you are from. fuck it, lets hear from both sides.


Absolutely on the money Skim...If you build the exact same car outside of California, it will be considered and recognized as being 10 times better if it would have been built in California...Even a lot of people from outside California thinks that way too...They all suffer from the "West Coast built" syndrome which is a very sad thing...Dont get me wrong, more clean cars come out of the West Coast than anywhere else but a clean car from the East will never be considered the same if the exact same car would have been built with the exact same parts and people on the West Coast...Hell, you can come with a unique custom idea and it will be considered wack if you are from the east coast but GREAT if you live on the West Coast...Lowriding is highly ethnical (ghetto), full of bad politics but also so much geographical...You sure as hell dont see all that crap in hot rodding and if I did not love to death lowriding and building lowriders, I would have left a long time ago building other kind of cars...Personally I sure as hell dont stay for the bs politics aspect of this game...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


> Sensitive . Nope.to me it sounded like Everything most were saying was just to try and justify and help themselves feel right... But in all actuality it shouldn't matter who is building what and where or how. The only time it matters is when someone pulls up to my front end. :biggrin:


:werd:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Co sign we dont hate we give props n keep it movin, smh these new sensitive riders thinks that everyone who doesnt agree w them of jock them is a hater.





ONE8SEVEN said:


> :thumbsup: having an opinion does not make anyone a hater





LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> Absolutely on the money Skim...If you build the exact same car outside of California, it will be considered and recognized as being 10 times better if it would have been built in California...Even a lot of people from outside California thinks that way too...They all suffer from the "West Coast built" syndrome which is a very sad thing...Dont get me wrong, more clean cars come out of the West Coast than anywhere else but a clean car from the East will never be considered the same if the exact same car would have been built with the exact same parts and people on the West Coast...Hell, you can come with a unique custom idea and it will be considered wack if you are from the east coast but GREAT if you live on the West Coast...Lowriding is highly ethnical (ghetto), full of bad politics but also so much geographical...You sure as hell dont see all that crap in hot rodding and if I did not love to death lowriding and building lowriders, I would have left a long time ago building other kind of cars...Personally I sure as hell dont stay for the bs politics aspect of this game...


well said :nicoderm: Too bad your caddy wasnt built in CA cause it would of been 10 times better. :cheesy: :rofl: :wave:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

quality and junk anywhere and everywhere


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Homie Styln said:


> So what I'm hearing is a lot about lack of recognition, accolades and what not. Well there are a lot of nice cars built around the world, I think Cali just has more of them, with that being said. What the hell does that have to do with being a lowriders. I built my car for me and if no one see's it or I don't get no accolades I don't G/F.. I get in my car and go for a ride and to relax. The feeling I get when I start my car and tune my radio to my music is what lowriding is about is to me. I don't need respect or accolades of others to make me know what's in my heart...


I remember ****** used ta try and clown me cause I'd be hangin my shit in traffic and nooooooobody was around I'm like fuck it, my car, my switch, my fun......a lowrider is what drives the car not the car itself, hell you can own a harley and still lowride IMO


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> :thumbsup: having an opinion does not make anyone a hater


x2000 I just think things are more accesible being in Cali. Loved living in Sacramento/Lodi


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

just a matter of opinion,,i think ,pockets dictate what u can do,,,,,,, location doesnt.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> I remember ****** used ta try and clown me cause I'd be hangin my shit in traffic and nooooooobody was around I'm like fuck it, my car, my switch, my fun......a lowrider is what drives the car not the car itself, hell you can own a harley and still lowride IMO


 You feel me?? We got guys out here who drive lowriders but just arent lowriders. Scared to break shit, wont hit switches for civilians, refuse to go to the hood and wont hit shows lol mof they dont even own lowriders they own a customized vintage vehicle outfitted with hydraulics.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> well said :nicoderm: Too bad your caddy wasnt built in CA cause it would of been 10 times better. :cheesy: :rofl: :wave:


Bet it cost 3-4X as much as it would have to build down there too.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

lowdeville said:


> Bet it cost 3-4X as much as it would have to build down there too.


:yes: it did Dave spent grip building thatg beeash


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> Absolutely on the money Skim...If you build the exact same car outside of California, it will be considered and recognized as being 10 times better if it would have been built in California...Even a lot of people from outside California thinks that way too...They all suffer from the "West Coast built" syndrome which is a very sad thing...Dont get me wrong, more clean cars come out of the West Coast than anywhere else but a clean car from the East will never be considered the same if the exact same car would have been built with the exact same parts and people on the West Coast...Hell, you can come with a unique custom idea and it will be considered wack if you are from the east coast but GREAT if you live on the West Coast...Lowriding is highly ethnical (ghetto), full of bad politics but also so much geographical...You sure as hell dont see all that crap in hot rodding and if I did not love to death lowriding and building lowriders, I would have left a long time ago building other kind of cars...Personally I sure as hell dont stay for the bs politics aspect of this game...


See this is it right here. Exactly what I was talking about.

/end topic


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

lowdeville said:


> Bet it cost 3-4X as much as it would have to build down there too.


thats what Im sayin.... cali dudes got it easy and cheaper. I wish I could just drop my chrome off down the street


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Skim said:


> my question is to those of us who build cars / lowride outside of the what most people might call "mecca of lowriding"
> Do you feel that a lot of people from Cali dont recognize or allow themselves to give props to the guy building a bad ass ride because the guy aint from Cali but he is from BFE kentucky or some far off location. I say this because I see it. I read here where people think only good chrome or shops or parts have to come from California or its half ass quality.
> I also seen it in somebodys post on here, a dude who felt that a car built in cali is worth more than the exact same comparable one built in lets say the midwest for example. lol.
> I would like to hear from those outside of Cali who feel no matter how much you put in work, you never get your credit because of where you are from. fuck it, lets hear from both sides.


There are more lowriders in CA than any other state... its just a "lowrider population per capita" type thing... they have 600 trillzillion people in CA so 1000 clean cars there is about the same percentage as 1 clean car in Montana. lol

The difference is the "motivation" for the guy in Montana because he doesnt have a picnic or show to hit every weekend.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Ive witnessed the "Im from CA so my lowlow is better than yours" syndrome.... but its not hard to shut them up. 

Most of the guys who have been in the game for a while and have traveled somewhere outside of their own state know that there are clean cars in other states and junk riders in every state. Respect is givin by those guys... its mostly the ignorant ones talking down. They cant help it because they dont know any better.

But on the other side of this... alot of people use their location as an excuse to half-ass their shit. Like UPS and FedEx doesnt come down their street or something. A guy once told me "they dont even have lowriders in Mississippi".


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

JasonJ said:


> There are more lowriders in CA than any other state... its just a "lowrider population per capita" type thing... they have 600 trillzillion people in CA so 1000 clean cars there is about the same percentage as 1 clean car in Montana. lol
> 
> The difference is the "motivation" for the guy in Montana because he doesnt have a picnic or show to hit every weekend.





JasonJ said:


> Ive witnessed the "Im from CA so my lowlow is better than yours" syndrome.... but its not hard to shut them up.
> 
> Most of the guys who have been in the game for a while and have traveled somewhere outside of their own state know that there are clean cars in other states and junk riders in every state. Respect is givin by those guys... its mostly the ignorant ones talking down. They cant help it because they dont know any better.
> 
> But on the other side of this... alot of people use their location as an excuse to half-ass their shit. Like UPS and FedEx doesnt come down their street or something. A guy once told me "they dont even have lowriders in Mississippi".


:werd:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> thats what Im sayin.... cali dudes got it easy and cheaper. I wish I could just drop my chrome off down the street


YEAH LOTS OF PEEPS DOIN SHIT. BUT CHEAPER? FUCK NO.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

I see too many people whining about how Cali has it soooo easy because everything is there and sooooo accessible to them....... WHO GIVE FUCC HOW EASY IT IS FOR CALI.... a ***** gonna lowride regardless. With all that complaining it makes you look weak. 

*We get all our chrome done from Texas. We get all hard to find parts from all over however we can get it (we cangive a shit less where it comes from). That ***** Maurice going on fuc'n "paint tours" giving ****** "Cali Paint Jobs"... D's coming straight outta Ohio....

*I mean what tha fuc? EVERYBODY IS GETTING SHIT DONE FROM ALL OVER IN ALL REALITY


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*8-CENTS
BEAST FROM THE EAST-KRICKETS
STARBURST
CERTIFIED GANGSTER

ALL TOP QUALITY RIDES....

BUT THE FACT OF THE MATTER IS CALI STARTED IT AND THE MENTALITY THERE IS WAY AHEAD OF US BUT EVERYONE HAS THEIR STYLE AS SOMEONE STATED...IVE SEEN CARS IN LRM FROM THE WEST THAT I DONT LIKE BUT HEY ITS THE MANS MONEY SO RESPECT HIM AND HE'LL RESPECT YOU ( MAYBE )*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*PS.....I FORGOT "PURE ELEGANCE" LOYALTY CAR CLUB JERSEY BABY....*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

six 2 said:


> YEAH LOTS OF PEEPS DOIN SHIT. BUT CHEAPER? FUCK NO.


 not cheaper chrome... I mean cheaper as you dont have shipping charges or they are minimal.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Skim said:


> my question is to those of us who build cars / lowride outside of the what most people might call "mecca of lowriding"
> Do you feel that a lot of people from Cali dont recognize or allow themselves to give props to the guy building a bad ass ride because the guy aint from Cali but he is from BFE kentucky or some far off location.


What was the question..? Didn't see a question mark anywhere in that comment..
But, if you're wondering why people don't give props to someone building outside of California? FUCK EM! I could care less how another person critiques what I do..
BEsides, all the lowriders you see with Cali plates.. it's them other state plates on a Super-clean ride that catch the eye! Like a muthafuckin Rhode Island license plate on a lowrider, I always forget Rhode Island is a state! haha I'm sure the same could be said about Iowa..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

If you don't live there no matter where you are you'd never know what people go through. I lived in Chicago bout 3 yrs and found out the standard of living there is ALOT higher. Therefore a single bedroom apt that would be $350 a month here is $800 there. $7.15 starting at Mcd's here. $9.00 in the Chi. Their mcd's don't even have a dollar menu? They like what the hell is a dollar menu? So they can take that same money to a place like here and ball outta control. New chinas w/ tires only 575 here. They was wanting at least a grand EVERYWHERE unless they were used in the chi? Just depends on who you know and the standard of living in your area I suppose. Even though Chi is bigger and has more money there, I'd say it's WAY easier to build a lowrider here in louisville b/c everythings cheap and ALOT of stuff comes from here. Neva have to pay shipping unless it's d'z, z's, or plating! And d's are from right across the state border in ohio? 


Alot of variables to argue here, it's not even just a matter of midwest vs. cali, it even differs one state to another. One club to another.. Everything sorta matters!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Eazy said:


> I see too many people whining about how Cali has it soooo easy because everything is there and sooooo accessible to them....... WHO GIVE FUCC HOW EASY IT IS FOR CALI.... a ***** gonna lowride regardless. With all that complaining it makes you look weak.
> 
> *We get all our chrome done from Texas. We get all hard to find parts from all over however we can get it (we cangive a shit less where it comes from). That ***** Maurice going on fuc'n "paint tours" giving ****** "Cali Paint Jobs"... D's coming straight outta Ohio....
> 
> *I mean what tha fuc? EVERYBODY IS GETTING SHIT DONE FROM ALL OVER IN ALL REALITY


That's what I was sorta touchin on. we have cool cars, smartshoppers, pitbull, blakelys, Culvers as well as plenty of other stuff I won't remember til later without having to even leave the state. There are countless cars out west that were actually built here. Even one Lifestyle car. ALot of movie cars been here, pinhead red is hands down THE HOTTEST PAINTER IN THE MIDWEST right now with his work everywhere, caranto setups, pitbull gates and suspensions. Can't speak for everbody else but this city shouldn't have anything to say, we build em in everyaspect, and our cars that go west are respected by the west. Can't think of one car talked bad about from this state quality wise on here. Not one. My dude from compton sorta laughed when I told him we build em too ( he's building a skyblue 64 drop) but after seeing, he was tryna come back and get work done. lol


----------



## 84solis (Aug 28, 2008)

Cool stories


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


> What was the question..? Didn't see a question mark anywhere in that comment..
> But, if you're wondering why people don't give props to someone building outside of California? FUCK EM! I could care less how another person critiques what I do..
> BEsides, all the lowriders you see with Cali plates.. it's them other state plates on a Super-clean ride that catch the eye! Like a muthafuckin Rhode Island license plate on a lowrider, I always forget Rhode Island is a state! haha I'm sure the same could be said about Iowa..


well until reading your post... I never knew Iowa had cars. I thought you guys still road horses and wagons. Man you learn something new everyday :h5:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

KISSING UP''''


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

JasonJ said:


> Ive witnessed the "Im from CA so my lowlow is better than yours" syndrome.... but its not hard to shut them up.
> 
> Most of the guys who have been in the game for a while and have traveled somewhere outside of their own state know that there are clean cars in other states and junk riders in every state. Respect is givin by those guys... its mostly the ignorant ones talking down. They cant help it because they dont know any better.
> 
> But on the other side of this... alot of people use their location as an excuse to half-ass their shit. Like UPS and FedEx doesnt come down their street or something. A guy once told me "they dont even have lowriders in Mississippi".


:thumbsup:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Californians are just way more competitive than many other states. I agree with JasonJ though there are millions of lowriders in Cali, so high quality to low quality ratio is probably the same in most other states. Alot of California lowriders don't respect the people who don't live in there city. For years now you here the N. Cali guys claiming they don't get respect from LA or the SD and LA thing. Its just the nature of the scene out there. I know of guys right here in my state with some bad ass lowriders, and never bring them out, some that have been out maybe 1 or 2 times. I always here the excuses about there aren't any shows here and this and that. Myself I don't really care for shows I go, but I would rather be out there dippin. I've been building a 94 Fleetwood going on 3 yrs. now frame off. Not building for nobody's respect, just to enjoy in every aspect, whether i wanna cruise, chip a lil bit, get on the freeway and ball out, show or whatever. In lowriding you never gonna get the respect you feel you deserve, period. Look at Spanky from Utah with the the big body rag, or the guy from Oregon with Orange/yellow big body both those guys caught so much shit and I thought they were damn nice cars. Sometimes it seems like you got to get your car on Layitlow and promote it to be noticed. My car is not gonna please everybody, that's not my goal, I just want to build a badass lowrider.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Basically who gives a fuk, build your car to suit yourself.. I don't worry about what others think or say.. I think my car is bad ass, plain and simple as that.. If people are hat'n then your doing something right doesn't matter what state their in. I'm orginally from Cali, raised in So Cal cruised the Blvd back in the day and went to College in San Jose and cruised Story n King.. I now reside in the Great State of Texas..

Lowriding is in your heart and is not measured by how many trophies or awards you win, you either have or you don't..


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Homie Styln said:


> Basically who gives a fuk, build your car to suit yourself.. I don't worry about what others think or say.. I think my car is bad ass, plain and simple as that.. If people are hat'n then your doing something right doesn't matter what state their in. I'm orginally from Cali, raised in So Cal cruised the Blvd back in the day and went to College in San Jose and cruised Story n King.. I now reside in the Great State of Texas..
> 
> Lowriding is in your heart and is not measured by how many trophies or awards you win, you either have or you don't..


fuck yea, only bitches care what another man thinks about his ride


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> fuck yea, only bitches care what another man thinks about his ride


Amen brother...


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

CA has a competitive advantage when it comes to pin-stripping/leafing, murals and patterns. There is an abundance of talent, many with a lineage in lowriding. 


Everything else seems to be held constant. I would know since I've lived outside of CA. An argument could be made that domiciliaries of CA may also have a competitive advantage with $25K aircraft set ups.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> fuck yea, only bitches care what another man thinks about his ride


 not even the female bitches care more about your car besides the money


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> real talk  I think its about time foo's get off the West Coast's nuts :uh:


it is what it is....get over it.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> thats what Im sayin.... cali dudes got it easy and cheaper. I wish I could just drop my chrome off down the street


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> it is what it is....get over it.


not until usps lowers their rates 



ROBLEDO said:


>


and?


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> and?


like the song says...."you'll have to be there to know it".


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Homie Styln said:


> Basically who gives a fuk, build your car to suit yourself.. I don't worry about what others think or say.. I think my car is bad ass, plain and simple as that.. If people are hat'n then your doing something right doesn't matter what state their in. I'm orginally from Cali, raised in So Cal cruised the Blvd back in the day and went to College in San Jose and cruised Story n King.. I now reside in the Great State of Texas..
> 
> Lowriding is in your heart and is not measured by how many trophies or awards you win, you either have or you don't..


lol. whole point missed. none of this has nothing to do with a dumb ass trophy. its about earning and giving respect to one another as riders.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> like the song says...."you'll have to be there to know it".


Oh something like my carolina Pride. You'd have to be born and live there to know why i love it. But at the sametime, I dont think anybody should bowdown to me or any rider from another state just because I have love for my state.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> Oh something like my carolina Pride. You'd have to be born and live there to know why i love it. But at the sametime, I dont think anybody should bowdown to me or any rider from another state just because I have love for my state.


its all good. i couldn't live anywhere else other than cali. everything is here right at my finger tips. on any given weekend their could be 2 - 3 different cruise nights or shows to choose from. at times we split the club up to attend different shows to show our support. i can't imagine going months without a cruise night or a show due to weather conditions. or having to travel a hundred+ miles to each one. and i have nothing against where a car was built. but, i just wouldn't be happy living out side of southern california.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

all i know is.. im from AZ.. lows been here since nearly day one.. i do have to say
that cali does probly have the best lowrider lifestyle, with
all the shows and cruises all the time.. we gotta good lifestyle
out here too... but as far as build quality.. that will vary
on the parts and the builder/installer/painter etc..so the best qualitycan come fr
om anyone anywhere.


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

playboi13 said:


> all i know is.. im from AZ.. lows been here since nearly day one.. i do have to say
> that cali does probly have the best lowrider lifestyle, with
> all the shows and cruises all the time.. we gotta good lifestyle
> out here too... but as far as build quality.. that will vary
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

ROBLEDO said:


> its all good. i couldn't live anywhere else other than cali. everything is here right at my finger tips. on any given weekend their could be 2 - 3 different cruise nights or shows to choose from. at times we split the club up to attend different shows to show our support. i can't imagine going months without a cruise night or a show due to weather conditions. or having to travel a hundred+ miles to each one. and i have nothing against where a car was built. but, i just wouldn't be happy living out side of southern california.


Yessir!!

You guys came out to Our Cruise night a couple of weekends ago... We had a Blast!


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)

Junior LOC 
ATM_LAunitic


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

ROBLEDO said:


> its all good. i couldn't live anywhere else other than cali. everything is here right at my finger tips. on any given weekend their could be 2 - 3 different cruise nights or shows to choose from. at times we split the club up to attend different shows to show our support. i can't imagine going months without a cruise night or a show due to weather conditions. or having to travel a hundred+ miles to each one. and i have nothing against where a car was built. but, i just wouldn't be happy living out side of southern california.


 GOT THAT RIGHT HOMIE, CALI IS THE PLACE TO BE.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

lone star said:


> there are idiots in every state.


That's the truth!


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Man nothing against cali ryders but us here in New Mexico have been doing this just as long as well.
My Homie Bones has Carino Restoration here in Roswell & If you ever have the privilage of seeing the Caliper of rides
being built there you'd see first hand that Cali ain't the only ones building top notch shit!!
No hate just facts we have some good sources for lowriding in are area for instince the Chrome is wet & gold plating is like no other
from Electro in El paso. Everthing else is here except my Z's are from cali,My D's are from ohio.
Just my two cents


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Cali is the mecca of low.lows.....other states are doing thier thing like AZ, TX, and others, hut Cali is Tue trendsetter...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> its all good. i couldn't live anywhere else other than cali. everything is here right at my finger tips. on any given weekend their could be 2 - 3 different cruise nights or shows to choose from. at times we split the club up to attend different shows to show our support. i can't imagine going months without a cruise night or a show due to weather conditions. or having to travel a hundred+ miles to each one. and i have nothing against where a car was built. but, i just wouldn't be happy living out side of southern california.


no doubt :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Skim said:


> nuff said as well as his Cloud 9 which resides in L.A. now. that says a lot. Guys like Salters making people wake the fuck up.


when i seen that especialy being from a big club who gots them,


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

the west coast has more places to get stuff and have way better painters its hard to find someone to spray patterns and we pay triple to build a car here almost everything has to be shipped out theres not one hydro shop where im at


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Skim said:


> my question is to those of us who build cars / lowride outside of the what most people might call "mecca of lowriding"
> Do you feel that a lot of people from Cali dont recognize or allow themselves to give props to the guy building a bad ass ride because the guy aint from Cali but he is from BFE kentucky or some far off location. I say this because I see it. I read here where people think only good chrome or shops or parts have to come from California or its half ass quality.
> I also seen it in somebodys post on here, a dude who felt that a car built in cali is worth more than the exact same comparable one built in lets say the midwest for example. lol.
> I would like to hear from those outside of Cali who feel no matter how much you put in work, you never get your credit because of where you are from. fuck it, lets hear from both sides.


I don't think it's the people from Cali not recognizing other great cars, I think the main reason is that cars from other states are not exposed enough in the California show circuit to appreciate the hard work that they have done, however even at that same level you have to remember "out of state" cars have placed higher over "Californian" cars, but alot of those "out of state" cars don't leave a deep enough footprint to be remembered forever, example who can name 5 Texas cars that have placed in the Super Show sweepstakes (I don't even remember the name of all of them)?? As far as who can do better work at painting/plating etc. most of the times there is no competition from shop to shop to bring out the best of them, so you have to settle for whatever is available, in my case the nearest chrome shop is in Corpus Christi, if I don't like their work then I have to drive to San Antonio, and I don't like their work I have to drive all the way to Houston/Dallas/Ft. Worth, get the point??


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Fuck all that. I just wanna know why fools in Colorado still be rollin on fat whitewalls? That's all I wanna know


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

payfred said:


> Fuck all that. I just wanna know why fools in Colorado still be rollin on fat whitewalls? That's all I wanna know


:roflmao: shit I aint gonna lie they love them shits in New mexico and nor Cal too. :barf:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

implala66 said:


> I don't think it's the people from Cali not recognizing other great cars, I think the main reason is that cars from other states are not exposed enough in the California show circuit to appreciate the hard work that they have done, however even at that same level you have to remember "out of state" cars have placed higher over "Californian" cars, but alot of those "out of state" cars don't leave a deep enough footprint to be remembered forever, example who can name 5 Texas cars that have placed in the Super Show sweepstakes (I don't even remember the name of all of them)?? As far as who can do better work at painting/plating etc. most of the times there is no competition from shop to shop to bring out the best of them, so you have to settle for whatever is available, in my case the nearest chrome shop is in Corpus Christi, if I don't like their work then I have to drive to San Antonio, and I don't like their work I have to drive all the way to Houston/Dallas/Ft. Worth, get the point??


QFT :thumbsup: great reply


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

Hi, I'm from Australia, and I built my lowrider the hard way.

I used local labour which is not cheap, around $45 to $100 per hour for skilled painters, mechanics etc. That is pretty much market rate whether they suck or are good. We dont have any cheap labour here.
I did most of the build myself and it still cost a lot of $$$s. Majority of my parts were purchased from USA when the Australian dollar was around 50 US cents, add freight to that aswell.

I haven't visited the USA yet but would love to one day. I restored a 68 impala 4door pillared sedan right hand drive as it was illegal to drive a left hand drive car on the roads at the time I purchased my car PLUS the exchange rate made it cheaper to build local. That has all changed now and LHD cars are now legal (if over 30 years old) and the Australian dollar is strong against the US dollar. FYI - right hand drive chevrolets were sold new in Australia upto 1968, almost all were 4door sedans. A new four door impala cost 4 times the most expensive locally built car of the day (General Motors Holden). Also that new impala was in the same $$s figure as a rolls royce at the time in Australia and such only very rich people could afford them. My 68 was used by state government.

My car has so far cost me approximately AUS$ 60,000
I could import one of similar calibre now for AUS$ 30,000

Restoring any car in a country away from it's country of origin is always difficult and expensive. In particular living in a country of only 20 million people that's almost the same size as the USA means finding a good trades person is difficult. It is very common to go through and spend $$$s at 3 or 4 paint shops before the car actually gets paint.

Spending the time on my car myself however means it would now be very difficult to part with it, as it has so far taken me nearly 9 years and counting.

anyway, thought I'd just shed light on my experience down under.
If I lived in California I guess maybe the car would have been completed in a year or 2.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Skim said:


> :roflmao: shit I aint gonna lie they love them shits in New mexico and nor Cal too. :barf:


People are crazy


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

payfred said:


> Fuck all that. I just wanna know why fools in Colorado still be rollin on fat whitewalls? That's all I wanna know


It's their style.. I can usually tell if a Lowrider is from Texas, Colorado, New Mexico, Arizona just by the way ti looks.. From the paint techniques to the interiors or yes the tires, it's their Geographical Trait! You say fools are crazy... is it because they aren't trying to emulate the "California Style"?? Not everyone is into stock color paint jobs with some pinstripes.. Midwest has their own style, MEXICO definitely has its own style.. At the end of the day, nomatter where you are, certain people have their own ideas what a Lowrider is supposed to look like! Those are the TRUE TRENDSETTERS


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

JustCruisin said:


> It's their style.. I can usually tell if a Lowrider is from Texas, Colorado, New Mexico, Arizona just by the way ti looks.. From the paint techniques to the interiors or yes the tires, it's their Geographical Trait! You say fools are crazy... is it because they aren't trying to emulate the "California Style"?? Not everyone is into stock color paint jobs with some pinstripes.. Midwest has their own style, MEXICO definitely has its own style.. At the end of the day, nomatter where you are, certain people have their own ideas what a Lowrider is supposed to look like! Those are the TRUE TRENDSETTERS


Ah fuck this lowrider shit!! Im buildin an Econoline and joinin a Van club!!


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


> It's their style.. I can usually tell if a Lowrider is from Texas, Colorado, New Mexico, Arizona just by the way ti looks.. From the paint techniques to the interiors or yes the tires, it's their Geographical Trait! You say fools are crazy... is it because they aren't trying to emulate the "California Style"?? Not everyone is into stock color paint jobs with some pinstripes.. Midwest has their own style, MEXICO definitely has its own style.. At the end of the day, nomatter where you are, certain people have their own ideas what a Lowrider is supposed to look like! Those are the TRUE TRENDSETTERS


I know man I was just fucken around


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

Homie Styln said:


> So what I'm hearing is a lot about lack of recognition, accolades and what not. Well there are a lot of nice cars built around the world, I think Cali just has more of them, with that being said. What the hell does that have to do with being a lowriders. I built my car for me and if no one see's it or I don't get no accolades I don't G/F.. I get in my car and go for a ride and to relax. The feeling I get when I start my car and tune my radio to my music is what lowriding is about is to me. I don't need respect or accolades of others to make me know what's in my heart...


well Put!!!!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

JustCruisin said:


> It's their style.. I can usually tell if a Lowrider is from Texas, Colorado, New Mexico, Arizona just by the way ti looks.. From the paint techniques to the interiors or yes the tires, it's their Geographical Trait! You say fools are crazy... is it because they aren't trying to emulate the "California Style"?? Not everyone is into stock color paint jobs with some pinstripes.. Midwest has their own style, *MEXICO definitely has its own style*.. At the end of the day, nomatter where you are, certain people have their own ideas what a Lowrider is supposed to look like! Those are the TRUE TRENDSETTERS


:yes:


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

Ok dammit, Here is my take on it all.... 
Haterade taste good to some people. And some people have never had any.....We All do the same thang just on different levels.
Lowriding is lowriding. Some good some Bad.
Now, put some gas in that shit and cruise it......Bucket or Beauty....
:run:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

steeko said:


> Hi, I'm from Australia, and I built my lowrider the hard way.
> 
> I used local labour which is not cheap, around $45 to $100 per hour for skilled painters, mechanics etc. That is pretty much market rate whether they suck or are good. We dont have any cheap labour here.
> I did most of the build myself and it still cost a lot of $$$s. Majority of my parts were purchased from USA when the Australian dollar was around 50 US cents, add freight to that aswell.
> ...


:werd:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

JustCruisin said:


> It's their style.. I can usually tell if a Lowrider is from Texas, Colorado, New Mexico, Arizona just by the way ti looks.. From the paint techniques to the interiors or yes the tires, it's their Geographical Trait! You say fools are crazy... is it because they aren't trying to emulate the "California Style"?? Not everyone is into stock color paint jobs with some pinstripes.. Midwest has their own style, MEXICO definitely has its own style.. At the end of the day, nomatter where you are, certain people have their own ideas what a Lowrider is supposed to look like! Those are the TRUE TRENDSETTERS


QFT. Midwest's style AND QUALITY has gotten 100% BETTER IN THE LAST TEN YEARS FROM BEING MORE EXPOSED TO THE WEST BUT HOW EACH REGION BUILDS THEIR CAR MAKES IT SPECIAL TO THEM. i PERSONALLY LOVE SEEING A NORCAL, NM, COLORADO, OR EVEN A FEW BAY AREA CARS W/ FAT WHITES. i LOVE FAT WHITES, WISH i KNEW HOW TO BUFF THEM BISHES OUT AND GET THAT IMAGE.. i BET IF A CERTAIN WELL KNOWN CAR FROM HERE (Kentucky) HAD GOTTEN FINISHED b4 it sold THAT WAS BLACK ON BLACK W/ FAT WHITE REMINGTONS i BET PEOPLES OPINIONS WOULDN'T BE THAT THEY'RE GROSS.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

six 2 said:


> BOTTOM LINE IS CALI STARTED THIS SHIT AND MOST OF THE EXPERTS ON LOWRIDING IS HERE IN SO. CAL. WHEN IT COMES TO PAINT, HYDRO'S, INTERIOR, ETC. NOBODY CAN FUCK WITH CALI. NOBODY. ONE THING I MUST SAY IS THE WEATHER HAS ALLOT TO DO WITH IT. THESE ****** IN CALI. ARENT BUILDING BAD ASS RIDES IN THE FUCKING SNOW OR TORNADO ALLEY OR SOME FUCKING PLACE WHERE THE WATER IS AS HIGH AS YOUR HOUSE. :biggrin: I WILL NEVER LEAVE CALI. WE WEAR SHORTS ON X-MAS. :thumbsup:


100% CALI MADE. OTHER STATES PREFER DIFFERENT STYLES OF RIDES ETC. DONKY KONG, RICE BURNERS ETC NOT THAT IM HATING BUT DIFFERENT STROKES FOR DIFFERENT FOLKS AND 84S AND BIG BELT BUCKLES IM JUST SAYING MY 2 CENTS. CALI GOTS HATERS TO, THAT WE RIDE ON SMALL WHEELS SO ITS EVERY WHERE SKIM...:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Lowridingmike said:


> QFT. Midwest's style AND QUALITY has gotten 100% BETTER IN THE LAST TEN YEARS FROM BEING MORE EXPOSED TO THE WEST BUT HOW EACH REGION BUILDS THEIR CAR MAKES IT SPECIAL TO THEM. i PERSONALLY LOVE SEEING A NORCAL, NM, COLORADO, OR EVEN A FEW BAY AREA CARS W/ FAT WHITES. i LOVE FAT WHITES, WISH i KNEW HOW TO BUFF THEM BISHES OUT AND GET THAT IMAGE.. i BET IF A CERTAIN WELL KNOWN CAR FROM HERE (Kentucky) HAD GOTTEN FINISHED b4 it sold THAT WAS BLACK ON BLACK W/ FAT WHITE REMINGTONS i BET PEOPLES OPINIONS WOULDN'T BE THAT THEY'RE GROSS.


Billy woulda changed them out for pennies eventually


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

payfred said:


> I know man I was just fucken around


yeah me too.. uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

steeko said:


> Hi, I'm from Australia, and I built my lowrider the hard way.
> 
> I used local labour which is not cheap, around $45 to $100 per hour for skilled painters, mechanics etc. That is pretty much market rate whether they suck or are good. We dont have any cheap labour here.
> I did most of the build myself and it still cost a lot of $$$s. Majority of my parts were purchased from USA when the Australian dollar was around 50 US cents, add freight to that aswell.
> ...



all that for a 68 4 door. man you arent lying when u say the hard way.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whats the housing market like in california? are banks still loaning money?


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

six 2 said:


> TRUE, WHAT I'M SAYING IS WHO THE FUCK IS GOING TO LAY IN THE SNOW @ 20 DEG BELOW ZERO. YOU CAN'T PAINT IF YOUR FUCKIN BALLS ARE FROZEN. :biggrin:


LMFAO But that's what heated paint booths are made for. :dunno: But then again, being probably the only guy from Montana who is building a lo lo (taking me a long ass time due to funds right now...LOL) I have a heated garage to build in the winter and unfortunately we only get a few good months a year to cruise. LOL


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

six 2 said:


> BOTTOM LINE IS CALI STARTED THIS SHIT AND MOST OF THE EXPERTS ON LOWRIDING IS HERE IN SO. CAL. WHEN IT COMES TO PAINT, HYDRO'S, INTERIOR, ETC. NOBODY CAN FUCK WITH CALI. NOBODY. ONE THING I MUST SAY IS THE WEATHER HAS ALLOT TO DO WITH IT. THESE ****** IN CALI. ARENT BUILDING BAD ASS RIDES IN THE FUCKING SNOW OR TORNADO ALLEY OR SOME FUCKING PLACE WHERE THE WATER IS AS HIGH AS YOUR HOUSE. :biggrin: I WILL NEVER LEAVE CALI. WE WEAR SHORTS ON X-MAS. :thumbsup:


lmao!!!! REAL SHIT!!!


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

JasonJ said:


> There are more lowriders in CA than any other state... its just a "lowrider population per capita" type thing... they have 600 trillzillion people in CA so 1000 clean cars there is about the same percentage as 1 clean car in Montana. lol
> 
> The difference is the "motivation" for the guy in Montana because he doesnt have a picnic or show to hit every weekend.


You must have live in Montana......because that is sooo true. There are hotrods a dime a dozen here (in Montana), but when I tell my hotrodder friends I am building a lowrider I get the "shun" and the ever famous question of "why do you wanna do that to your BelAir for?". I just tell them that hotords are a dime a dozen, my lowrider will be basically the ONLY one in the state. And yeah there are a bunch of shows (no lo los just classics and hotrods), few picnics and only a few good months. LOL I Have a friend in Spokane (used to live here but moved there) that built a full size chevy (a lot of work has been done to it, 01 front end on a 97, interior hand made etc.) and bagged it.....he went to a show and complete disrespect from some of the rodders was displayed.....he had a guy actually sit on his hood (granted it was primed at the time, but it's the point) and say that it made a good chair. Yeah almost a big ass fight that followed that one too....Needless to say that was his last show he went to in Montana.


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

KAKALAK said:


> well until reading your post... I never knew Iowa had cars. I thought you guys still road horses and wagons. Man you learn something new everyday :h5:


naahh dawg that's here in Montana.............still see quite literally cowboys riding horses to round up their cattle. :rofl:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mtdawg said:


> naahh dawg that's here in Montana.............still see quite literally cowboys riding horses to round up their cattle. :rofl:


if u ask me i rather see cattle vs. crime. but thats just me.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

ITS FUNNY TO SEE THAT PLACES THAT WANT TO BE LOWRIDING AND TRY IT TOO HARD.LOWRIDING IN MY EYES
ISNT JUST A FAD ITS WHAT MY FAMILY DROVE DAILY.
SO LOWRIDING IS A TRUE LIFESTYLE.


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

lone star said:


> if u ask me i rather see cattle vs. crime. but thats just me.


LOL we have been having a rash of child abuse crimes here lately.....an occassional wannabees tagging cars/houses busting out windows, etc. Nothing real major. A fatal accident makes the headlines here. So yeah crime is no where near what it is in the big city, but nor do we have the resources. Hell I have to drive damn near 2 hours (with the 75 MPH speed limit) just to get to a chroming joint with some sort of a good rep in the state...... :ugh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

somebody call p.e.t.a. ,,,,,,,****** still beating a dead horse


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

regal ryda said:


> Billy woulda changed them out for pennies eventually



NOOOOO!!!! Don't say things like that! lol


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

I think because the demand for lowriders is bigger here in cali gives them alittle more value even if its on the exact same level and condition as one out of state. That's why most project cars come from out of state. No high demand or that many people wanting them drops the price. A project 59 out of state sitting in a field u can pick up for around 4500, but here don't expect to pay less than 8000. It's all supply and demand so exact same cars in two different places one will be with more. I think that's where the cali cars being worth more might come from. And I've seen some bad ass cars from new Mexico, las Vegas, even Japan and Holland that were built out there that would be top contenders, but don't make it to Vegas to represent


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> its all good. i couldn't live anywhere else other than cali. everything is here right at my finger tips. on any given weekend their could be 2 - 3 different cruise nights or shows to choose from. at times we split the club up to attend different shows to show our support. i can't imagine going months without a cruise night or a show due to weather conditions. or having to travel a hundred+ miles to each one. and i have nothing against where a car was built. but, i just wouldn't be happy living out side of southern california.


:thumbsup:


----------



## TAT2DAN (Dec 6, 2008)

Louisville, KY is the place to be. It's the L.A. of the midwest, ton of nice clean well built lowriders. Pitbull doin bullet-proof frames, Jason Caranto doing some of the cleanest installs around (including cali) Culver Customs has the paint on lock. With no hate just SOUTHERN HOSPITALITY! Individuals Back Bumper Bash was a blast! If everyone had the same mentality as those dudes I think there would be a lot more lowriders around.


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

All I have to say is, here in Cali there is even a divided opinion. Some people think Southern Cal builds better cars than what we build here in Nor Cal. It's always gonna be someone's opinion, and we all know opinions are like assholes, everyone has one and they all stink. Seriously though, I give props to any clean Lowrider I see. I don't care if it's from the backwoods of the Ozarks.


----------



## 66Caddykid (Sep 3, 2012)

Gotta remember one thing about the dudes from japan they buy cars already built because it's cheaper. You think lowriders are expensive to build here in the states? try adding up the total you got in your car then triple that or more strictly for international shipping. I know a guy over there that's into vw's set of $50 appliance wide 5 slot wheels cost over $550 after shipping and import tax.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

six 2 said:


> TRUE, WHAT I'M SAYING IS WHO THE FUCK IS GOING TO LAY IN THE SNOW @ 20 DEG BELOW ZERO. YOU CAN'T PAINT IF YOUR FUCKIN BALLS ARE FROZEN. :biggrin:


Sunshine soft...see.it all the time.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

It Sucks having to put your car up for the winter. I respect California as the mecca of lowrider ing - but there are top notch cars being built all over the country. This isn't 1988-91 when lowridering was just starting to expand ..Most cities are 25+ years in the game with clubs and shops. That's a lot of experience. Yes it's more expensive to chrome and paint and hydro and wheel shops mark up prices on out of towners...but I our passion is just the same..despite the cold..despite the cost. .we still build cars just as clean. .maybe not in the abundance of California. .but we're doing our thang outside of California. .


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

Skim said:


> :roflmao: shit I aint gonna lie they love them shits in New mexico and nor Cal too. :barf:


That's true skim lol ( up north ) I liked the fat whites but
Now it's skinies


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Sadly lots of complainers lots of people have stopped lowriding because of it instead of respecting every one and thier rides


----------

